# Breathalyzer



## Andy (Oct 7, 2009)

How to fail a breathalyzer test.


YouTube - Breathalyzer Fail


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 7, 2009)

:lol:

You may be inebriated if...


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 7, 2009)

[SIGN]11/10[/SIGN] (to borrow from Daniel)

Thank you STP.


----------



## Banned (Oct 8, 2009)

Haha.  That's awesome!!!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 3, 2010)

*Fail videos: Microphone, Hotel Ad, Newscast*

Microphone Fail
Hotel Ad Fail
Newscast Fail


----------

